# Ovation WG3 not igniting



## loosehorse (Nov 21, 2015)

Pilot light is constant.  Flame will not ignite until red "ignitor" is pressed.  Thermostat checks out.  Once flame lights, blower cuts in after normal heat time, then all continues to work with thermostat rest of evening.  Seems once thermopile/thermocouple area warms, everything resorts to normal. Unit is about 15 years old.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 23, 2015)

Not familiar with this unit, but it sounds like it could be either a loose connection in the terminal block,
or you have a sticking regulator. When you hit the igniter, it may be jarring the  unit enough to either complete
the wiring connection or free the regulator. The first problem is an easy fix, check & tighten connections.
The second will probably require a service technician.


----------



## loosehorse (Nov 23, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Not familiar with this unit, but it sounds like it could be either a loose connection in the terminal block,
> or you have a sticking regulator. When you hit the igniter, it may be jarring the  unit enough to either complete
> the wiring connection or free the regulator. The first problem is an easy fix, check & tighten connections.
> The second will probably require a service technician.


Thanks for the thoughts on it.  Had not considered that, had thought more of the thermopile.  I would say those three options probably tie it up.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 23, 2015)

The loose connections would probably the wires connecting the t-pile to tha gas valve.


----------



## loosehorse (Nov 23, 2015)

Okay, Viet Nam Bro...that's the second similar post....had thought it was possibly the thermopile...may be simpler than that from what you fellows are suggesting.  Thanks.


----------

